# Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD



## D.A.M (20. April 2009)

Hallo Leute habe einen kleinen Test mit den (3) Ruten von DAM-MAD gemacht .

Es waren die Ruten :

1 DAM-MAD Vanguard in 3 lbs

2 DAM-MAD Medusa OMS in 3 lbs

Und die D-Fender in 3 lbs

So mein Farzit zu den Ruten ist .
Am bessten ist die D-Fender die ist nicht so steif wie die 2 anderen Ruten beim Drill hat die D-Fender eine echt super aktion was man von den anderen Ruten nicht sagen kann ( ist meine Meinungn dazu ) Beim auswerfen war die D-Fender auch am bessten nicht zu weich und nicht zu hart konnte mit der D-Fender 120 g raus werfen als wer das für die Rute nichts was mit den anderen Ruten garnicht ging bei den war schon bei 100 g schluss also 120 g waren nichts mehr für die Rute bin am bessten mit der D-Fender klar gekommen . 
Und muß sagen das es eine super Rute ist und ich mir die Rute wieder Kaufen würde .
Was noch zu sagen wäre ist das alle 3 Ruten echt leicht sind und der Blank schön dünn ist .


----------



## Wattwurm62 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

Moin Mad... Wie weit haste denn die 120gr. mit der D-Fender geworfen und wie schwer oder groß waren die Fische die du gedrillt hasst? waren die Fische vom Frühjahr(träge) oder Sommer(agiler)?


----------



## D.A.M (21. April 2009)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

Hallo habe so ca 70 bis 75 meter einmal Quer bei mir über den Teich geworfen +- ca 5 Meter der Teich ist 80 Meter breit da kann ich das so gut abschätzen mit den ersten 2 ruten bin ich so ca in die Mitte gekommen ca 40 bis 50 meter habe es auch paar mal versucht und mit der D-Fender war es am bessten  Die Karpfen die ich drillen konnte waren ab 5 kg aufwertz .


----------



## Friedfischschreck (21. April 2009)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber ich bekomme leider den Eindruck du könntest nicht werfen. Ich werfe dir selbst mit ner Lidl-Angel 40meter. Da wirst du es doch wohl mit ner normalen Karpfenrute auf gute 90 Meter schaffen. Mit meinen Spro Rute (50€ das Stück) werf ich dir locker 90m. Dass du mit den teureren MAD Ruten (Vanguard & Medusa) nicht weiter als 40 Meter wirfst ist totaler Mumpitz. Also eine objektive Bewertung ist das wohl kaum...

Kleine Anmerkung anbei: Jeder Mensch macht seine Fehler sowohl ich als auch du, jedoch könntest du dich doch mal bemühen mit einem verständlichen Satzbau zu argumentieren. Punkt und Komma sind dabei ungemein hilfreich. Danke


----------



## Wattwurm62 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

Nunja... es war sein eigener kleiner Test. Die "Testergebnisse" sind eigentlich nur für ihn selbst interessant und für mich nichtssagend und damit überflüssig. Anhand der Ergebnisse kann man sagen, dass er nicht das nötige Fachwissen hat, um einen aussagkräftigen Test zu beschreiben. 40 Meter Wurfweite zeugen von fehlenden Kenntnissen in Sachen Wurftechnik. Ausserdem spielen die Rolle und die Schnur auch noch eine wichtige Rolle. Davon steht in dem "Test" auch nichts. Damit hat der Test die Noten  |kopfkrat  #c |kopfkrat


----------



## herrmänn11 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

mad hast du dir die ruten alle gekauft, oder hast nen sponsor, den du uns mitteilen wolltest ? 
also ich kenne weder die eine noch die anderen, deiner beschriebenen ruten, also dam der name sagt mir schon was. die waren, befor die mal pleite waren eine gute marke. heute bin ich der meinung, dass auch dort die producktpallette sehr auseinander geht. wenn du schon so eigene test machst ist es schön, aber wenn die auch noch hier beschreibst, musst schnell mal mit kritik rechnen. wie schon vom vorgänger beschrieben ist dein testbericht sehr oberflächig.

das ist so wenn ich nun 3 autos beschreib, alle 100 ps der erste fuhr 120 std. klm, der zweite nur 110 std. klm, aber dritte der fuhr 180 std. klm, da fragt sich anschließend jeder was will der tester uns nun sagen, kann der kein auto fahren, oder stand der nur auf der bremse ? 

so lese ich deinen bericht.


----------



## Spinnfisch (22. April 2009)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

wenn du mit der vanguard nicht weiter als 40m kommst, dann kannst du nicht werfen  -ich werf mit der vanguard und nen 90 gr inline blei mit 0.35 sufix über 100m
und die medusa is fürs distanzfischen entwickwelt worden und man kann damit noch weiter werfen


----------



## Xarrox (22. April 2009)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

70-75 Meter mit der einen und nur 40-50 Meter mit den anderen beiden |kopfkrat#r

Also 40Meter werf ich locker aus dem Handgelenk und 70-75Meter  naja ich glaube du solltes das Werfen noch ein wenig üben ich Komme mit meinen Ruten und Rollen Locker auf 100Meter+ und das mit 92g  und mit 2.75lbs Ruten 

Dein Test ergebnis sagt nicht viel aus, außer das du ein Schlechter Werfer bist |rolleyes

ABER !!!! ÜBUNG macht ja bekanntlich den Meister :m

Gruß Xarrox


----------



## maulwurf2401 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

also meiner meinung nach ist der "test" schwachsinn

ich selbst fische die MAD Vanguard in 2,75 lbs, und da sind 100 gr blei und PVA Mesh überhaupt kein problem auf distanz zu werfen und steif ist die rute auch nicht wirklich meiner meinung nach.

ich würde das wort test schnell mal aus dem threadtitel streichen, weil mit nem test hat das nix zu tun.


----------



## darth carper (23. April 2009)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

Ich fische die D-fender selbst und kann nur sagen, daß die Rute wirklich gute Wurf- und Drilleigenschaften hat.

Und sonst ist es wie immer: bin immer wieder erstaunt, wieviele Wurfwunder es doch gibt, die mal eben locker 100m+ werfen.


----------



## Friedfischschreck (23. April 2009)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

@darth carper:
Ich will ja niemandem etwas unterstellen. Aber an die 80-100Meter sollten mit jeder Karpfenrute drin sein. Mit ner GUTEN Spinrute sollte man das eigentlich auch noch schaffen. Ab 100 Meter beginnt dann erst der kritische Bereich. Wenn du dich mal ein bisschen mit "Weitwerfen" beschäftigt hast, wüsstest du auch das man mit ein paar Tricks deutlich weiter kommt.

1. Schlagschnur (ich bevorzuge geflochtene)
2. Heli bzw Bolt-Rig fischen
3. Ein "windschnittiges" Blei verwenden. Z.b. Mika Zip Bombs
4. Mit dem optimalen Wurfgewicht werfen. 
5. Big Pit Rollen verwenden
6. Am besten eine Rute mit 13 feet kaufen
7. Richtige Wurftechnik beherrschen

Dr. Hutchinson zeigt euch wie's geht:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBU7PaID7bs&feature=PlayList&p=DA4667442A5315C7&index=0&playnext=1

Versuchs einfach mal, dann wirst du erstaunt sein wie klein eigentlich eine Distanz von 100metern ist.


P.s. zurück zum Thema. Die D-fender Rute mag wohl gute Drilleigenschaften haben. Aber zum weiten Werfen ist sie gänzlich ungeeignet. Hiebei würde sich mehr eine Rute mit "fast taper" Aktion empfehlen...


----------



## darth carper (23. April 2009)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

Hast du die D-fender denn schon intensiv getestet?

1. ist es ein Irrglaube, daß man generell mit 13ft Ruten weiter wirft, denn dafür braucht man die nötige Statur und Kraft. Genauso ist es ein Irrglaube, daß man automatisch mit Ruten mit hohen Testkurven weiter wirft. Wenn man die Kraft hat, die Rute richtig aufzuladen, dann ja, aber auch nur dann.

2. meine ich mit Wurfwunder die Leute, die meinen sie werfen mit 0,35er Schnur, PVA-Beutel usw. mal eben locker 100m.


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

Kommt mal zum Brandungsangeln, dann wird euch gezeigt wie weit 100m sind 

Btw.
Wer von euch kommt auf dem Fußballplatz von Tor zu Tor?
Hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fußballfeld#Spielfeld findet man die Maße desselben #h


----------



## darth carper (23. April 2009)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

@ Steffen23769

Mein reden, mein reden.

Karpfenruten brauche ich jetzt auch nicht mehr, wenn man die Wurfweiten auch mit einer Spinnrute schafft.


----------



## Xarrox (23. April 2009)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

Also ich schaffe sogar mit 200g Ball 63Meter also damals vor 5-6 Jahren bei den Bundes Jugendspielen :g


----------



## HBT (23. April 2009)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

Tja hat aber nix mit werfen einer Angel zu tun.^^ und außerdem schaff ich 71m


----------



## Wattwurm62 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

Wo ist denn nun unser Tester? Sagt nichts mehr dazu?


----------



## Schmonz (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

Zum Thema:

Ich kann zur Medusa OMS nur sagen, das die 100m Marke kein Problem darstellen sollte, ich fische sie in 13ft und 3,5lbs, weil ich bzw. wir an unserem Hausgewässer trotz enormer Größe und nur von einer Seite beangelbar nicht mit Boot usw fischen dürfen.
Ich bin aber bisher mit dem Teil zufrieden was das werfen angeht. Gefangen hab ich damit noch nichts, deshalb kann ich keine Aussagen zum Verhalten im Drill machen, hab sie aber auch erst 3 mal im Einsatz gehabt. 
Die Distanz zum Futterplatz etwa 90m.
Wurfgewicht ohne Boilies und Montage 99gr.
Der Angelplatz selbst war zum Werfen auch nicht gerade gut, viel Bäume, die man so mit der Rutenspitze schon streift.
Der Beste Werfer bin ich jetzt auch nicht, deshalb fallen meine Würfe etwas verhalten aus.

Somit kann ich für mich sagen, das 100 oder mehr Meter durchaus drin sein dürften mit dieser Rute, auch wenn man wie D.A.M die Tests mit 3,0lbs Ruten durchgeführt hat.

Ich selbst fischen fast auschließlich mit D.A.M Produkten, da ich der Meinung bin, das wir in der heutigen Zeit unser Geld lieber im eigenen Land lassen sollten und die Qualität sicherlich keine schlechtere ist als die anderer z.B. englischer Hersteller.
Deshalb finde ich auch, das DU lieber D.A.M dir lieber solche Testberichte sparen solltest und nicht so nen Müll schreiben solltest mit so einem Benutzernamen. Erstens machst DU dich damit nur selbst lächerlich und zweitens Schadest DU nur dem ansehen der Marken und Produkte, die DU doch angeblich Testest.


----------



## zokky (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

Mag sein das die DAM Produkte in D entwickelt werden, aber die Produktion findet garantiert in China statt. Zu diesen Preisen ist dies in Deutschland gar nicht möglich.


----------



## Knödel (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

da sacht der jute D.A.M wohl nichts mehr zu seinem test . Ihr habt ihn vergrault, schade eine kleine stellungnahme wäre an einigen stellen doch interessant.


----------



## Boiliefresser3000 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

ja bestimmt hat er die Ruten gar nicht weil wenn dann würde er doch nicht so dumm sein und so eine Behauptung aufstellen!

Mfg Boiliefresser3000


----------



## Knigge007 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

@Boiliefresser bist 1 Jahr und 3 Monate zu spät.... :vik:#h


----------



## Karsten66 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

Also... ich fische mit der DAM Mad D-Fender schon die 2 Saison und kann zur Wurfeigenschaft nur sagen... 100m sind drinne! Die Drilleigenschaften sind auch o.k., Verarbeitung sind ohne Ausfälle ganz in Rahmen des Preises nur ein Manko hat se... der Rollenhalter ist nicht der beste! Sonst bin ich in großen ung ganzen sehr zufrieden... nicht umsonst hab ich 3 davon!

Gruß Karsten


----------



## karphunter (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

hallo 

 gerade wird die mad Defender 3 im abo angeboten. jemand schon was von der rute gehört? im netz finde ich nur die Defender 2....

 danke


----------



## Fattony (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

MAD® D-FENDER III: DIE LEGENDE LEBT WEITER
Die berühmten MAD® D-Fender Karpfenruten gibt es nun schon in der dritten Generation. Es gibt keinen besseren Beweis für den Erfolg und die Qualität dieser Rutenserie. Wir konnten die Rute nochmal verbessern. Das Gewicht und die bewährte Aktion sind unverändert, auch blieb der 24T Kohlefaser Blank, wobei aber das Aussehen etwas modernisiert wurde. Manche Modelle verfügen über Korkgriffe, andere über Non-Slip Rubber Griffe. Ganz neu in der D-Fender Serie ist die D-Fender III Classic 360/2 - 3,25lb.

Ansonsten haben wir wir alle Qualitätsmerkmale unverändert gelassen, denn Bewährtes soll man auch bewahren. So kann man sagen, dass die dritte Generation MAD® D-Fender Karpfenruten die Legende nicht nur aufrecht erhält, sondern noch festigt.

.. aus dem Internet.

Meiner Meinung nach nicht viel Unterschied?

Hab die Mad D-Fender 2. Preis/Leistung unschlagbar, vor allem in Kombination mit einer Okuma Powerliner. 

Habe für die 2er um die 40,- pro Stück bezahlt, wenn dir die ca. 30,- Aufpreis wert sind nimm halt die 3er. Viel Falsch machen kannst nicht.


Edit: Gibt es noch immer
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...b-paarpreis/?gclid=CI6xlo_BgcsCFfgW0wodItEMsQ

Edit2: Der Thread ist von 2009! Aber wenigstens hast du anscheinend die SuFu benützt.
LG


----------



## karphunter (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

fattony
 danke für die antwort. ich weiß nicht 40 € pro stück!!!! hatte mal ne daiwa für glaube ich 38€ ist ruck zuck ne ringeinlage rausgefallen. und 24 t ist auch nicht so besonders Standard ist doch 30 t ... wie groß waren deine größten fische mit der mad . hast mal ein link wo die mad 3 zu finden ist
 vielen dank


----------



## Fattony (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

http://www.hiki.at/produkte/zielfis...leShoppingAT&gclid=CI731sDvgcsCFYEy0woddiEOpQ

Hier hab ich sie gefunden. Wirklich wunderschön mit dem Korkgriff, da muss ich aufpassen, dass ich mir das Teil nicht selber zulege :m

Mit der Defender II ? 30Pfund Karpfen war das höchste der Gefühle. Und ein Waller mit 1,08m auf engstem Raum 

D.h.: Der Prügel kann schon was aushalten, ist auch schön schlank! In 3 Lbs (hab ich) kostet die D-Fender auch 55,-/Stk.

http://www.hiki.at/produkte/zielfisch/karpfen/ruten/mad_rute_d-fender_iii_uk-100017247

Hier auch noch einmal die Version ohne Kork. Sind beides UK Versionen mit 6 Ringen statt 7.


----------



## karphunter (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

Fattony ich Danke dir


----------



## Carper95 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

Ich kann die d-fender II auch uneingeschränkt empfehlen!
Karpfen bis 38 Pfund kein Problem bisher und das mit der 2,75 lb Version. Die Beschreibung der neuen Generation sagt für mich aus, dass lediglich optisch etwas verändert wurde. Daher würde ich meine Empfehlung auch auf die neue generation ausweiten. Allerdings solltest du dir überlegen ob du dir nicht die 2er zulegen willst da diese im Laufe des Jahres höchstwahrscheinlich bei vielen Shops durch die 3er ersetzt wird und somit deutlich günstiger weren dürfte. Wenn es dir aber nur darum ging ob die rute sich als abo prämie lohnt würde ich dir sagen "ja aber frag ob du die mit dem Korkgrif bekommst |supergri"

Lg


----------



## karphunter (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

die rute ist im abo mit der dam quick sls 570 fd zu bekommen für ich glaube 65€. ist schon günstig. weiß jemand ob die rolle quick drag hat

 vielen dank


----------



## Perückenmacher (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mein Kleiner Test der Karpfenruten von DAM-MAD*

Bei welchem Abo sind die dabei?


----------

